# Best time to take GH



## MuscleP (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

Interested in views. I've read that natural GH production peaks during the night so the best time to take it is in the morning at the start of the day so as not to interrupt the body's natural production.

Is is this correct? Any views out there?

P


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

MuscleP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Interested in views. I've read that natural GH production peaks during the night so the best time to take it is in the morning at the start of the day so as not to interrupt the body's natural production.
> 
> ...


 As far as I'm aware, taking GH will shut your natural production of GH down...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MuscleP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Interested in views. I've read that natural GH production peaks during the night so the best time to take it is in the morning at the start of the day so as not to interrupt the body's natural production.
> 
> ...


 the way of thinking used to be pin in it the morning because doing it at night it would surpress your natural spike as you sleep, I think more recently people are saying it doesn't matter about suppressing it at night because it will surpress you for 24 hours anyway.

With it being a recovery drug think the best time to pin would be post workout (if you train in evening) or before you go bed.


----------



## Sam R (Jan 13, 2018)

Jaling said:


> As far as I'm aware, taking GH will shut your natural production of GH down...


 Not true, growth hormone is different to sex hormones in this way, no feedback loop will be disrupted, the pituitary gland will still produce endogenous GH


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sam R said:


> Not true, growth hormone is different to sex hormones in this way, no feedback loop will be disrupted, the pituitary gland will still produce endogenous GH


 He probably meant surpress your natural pulse not completely shut it down.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

First of all, supplementing with exogenous GH will 100% shut down your natural supply, so no matter what time of the day you take it, that will be a consequence.

I would see it this way:

If fat loss is your desired goal then take it upon waking, then go and do fasted cardio.

For hypertrophy, i would either take it 1hr pre workout or if that doesnt suit your lifestyle, take it before bed.

Dante Trudel (a very well imformed man) pretty much says that it doesnt really matter when you take it as long as you take it.


----------



## Sam R (Jan 13, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> He probably meant surpress your natural pulse not completely shut it down.





Chelsea said:


> First of all, supplementing with exogenous GH will 100% shut down your natural supply, so no matter what time of the day you take it, that will be a consequence.
> 
> I would see it this way:
> 
> ...


 Yeah my mistake, I always thought suppression didn't occur, just done some research and found a study confirming it does.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC423324/

if you're interested^


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sam R said:


> Yeah my mistake, I always thought suppression didn't occur, just done some research and found a study confirming it does.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC423324/
> 
> if you're interested^


 That's the sort of post i like to see, humble & citing a study.


----------



## cell-tech (Sep 14, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> That's the sort of post i like to see, humble & citing a study.


 I was under the impression that if you took gh eod then on the day you dont take it, your natural gh still pulses?

I may be wrong but could have sworn i saw a post by @Pscarb saying this?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

What's the thoughts on peptides and gh in the same 24 hour period to avoid supression ?


----------



## cell-tech (Sep 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> when you take GH it suppresses/shuts down your natural GH release for approx 24hrs by taking it EOD or M/W/F it allows Natural GH to continue to pulse, so not taking it everyday allows better recovery for your natural GH release as the more you suppress/shutdown the PG the harder the recovery.
> 
> But make no mistake GH will be suppressed when you take as little as 2iu of synthetic GH for approx 24hrs.


 So lets say your natural gh is equivalent to 1iu per day - if i was taking 2iu synthetic eod, then would i be getting 2iu one day and 1iu of my natural still producing the next day and so on?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you don't avoid suppression that will still occur but the peptides, if genuine will create a pulse but using GHRP/GHRH peptides, do not get around suppression.
> 
> Its not that simple, firstly your age determines the natural output and suppression just doesn't stop at say 7 am in the morning, bodybuilders love things to be so black and white lol


 So what's the ultimate protocol Paul ?

Every other day low dose ? I supose that's based on how long your shut down for(speculation) ,if it's to long just as your body is about to recover you shut it down again with another shot ?

One other question , can peptides be used as an aide to getting the gland to begin natural production again or would it be a "forced pulse" and not lead to normal regular secretion ?

Im hoping to run fast acting slin with it at the end of summer , that's a whole other thing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> There is not one
> 
> the EOD and the M/W?F protocol is actually backed by a rather good study
> 
> ...


 You think 8iu m/w/f would be better than 4iu 5 days a week bud?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> You think 8iu m/w/f would be better than 4iu 5 days a week bud?




Or 4iu m/w/f? that's what im running because i'm too poor :thumb


----------



## cell-tech (Sep 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you don't avoid suppression that will still occur but the peptides, if genuine will create a pulse but using GHRP/GHRH peptides, do not get around suppression.
> 
> Its not that simple, firstly your age determines the natural output and suppression just doesn't stop at say 7 am in the morning, bodybuilders love things to be so black and white lol


 Ah i see, thanks for the response - ill be using your m/w/f protocol anyway as i was impressed with the results from that study you posted.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate, 24iu a week compared to 20iu a week
> 
> No, 12 iu a week compared to 20iu a week
> 
> Its a very good protocol to run for many reasons.


 Does 4iu m/w/f (12iu a week) offer no benefits compared to no exogenous hgh for muscle building/keeping leaner on a bulk (also combined with AAS)?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

drwae said:


> Or 4iu m/w/f? that's what im running because i'm too poor :thumb


 if youre poor why bother?

despite its name GROWTH hormone wont be the missing piece to the puzzle

get you a guy in similar position to you and wack him on 10iu of GH every day and you take none but are on 500mg test per week, youll leave him in the dust in terms of progress

have a glance at this

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/327253-hgh-effectiveness-on-cycle/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6184761&embedComment=6184761&embedDo=findComment#comment-6184761

take GH if you want but if "you're poor" or even cutting back a little bit of cash here and there to buy GH then just ditch it

the money would be better spent on a couple extra red meat meals per day


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> when you take GH it suppresses/shuts down your natural GH release for approx 24hrs by taking it EOD or M/W/F it allows Natural GH to continue to pulse, so not taking it everyday allows better recovery for your natural GH release as the more you suppress/shutdown the PG the harder the recovery.
> 
> But make no mistake GH will be suppressed when you take as little as 2iu of synthetic GH for approx 24hrs.


 I assume injecting a GHRP\GHRH on the 'off' days helps minimise suppression?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What's opinions on brown Hughes atm? Are blacks worth the extra?


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> it doesn't minimise suppression per se but it does create a natural pulse of GH i know that sounds that it does but the suppression is still as it was.


 so can you take GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery just to get the pulse, and will your natural GH slowly recover if your taking GHRP/GHRH. Or is taking GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery likely to hinder your bodies ability to ramp up natural GH again?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> There is not one
> 
> the EOD and the M/W?F protocol is actually backed by a rather good study
> 
> ...


 Does the reduced sensitivity to ones own GH also apply to the peptides?


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

LRB said:


> so can you take GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery just to get the pulse, and will your natural GH slowly recover if your taking GHRP/GHRH. Or is taking GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery likely to hinder your bodies ability to ramp up natural GH again?


 Bump, anyone?



Pscarb said:


> it doesn't minimise suppression per se but it does create a natural pulse of GH i know that sounds that it does but the suppression is still as it was.


 o can you take GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery just to get the pulse, and will your natural GH slowly recover if your taking GHRP/GHRH. Or is taking GHRP/GHRH during HGH recovery likely to hinder your bodies ability to ramp up natural GH again?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

@Pscarb for avoiding making a new thread I will ask here.

will prolonged HGH/peptide use continue to activate and utilize stem cells for creating new muscle/tissue cells, or is there a sort of limit to ones current stem cell pool?

And if so, is there any feasible way to replenish the pool?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> GH/Peptides do not do this, only IGF-1 can create new muscle cells and yes i feel you can add muscle cells but i do not think you can replenish stem cells


 When you say IGF 1 are you referring to increlex?

I was under the impression that you could create new muscle cells/activate stem cells by raising your endegonous IGF 1 above levels of 350 through either GH or peptides, through hyperplasia?

Altho my knowledge is limited, so I appreciate clarification :thumb


----------

